# Moving soon



## Rosy Diver (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi all
I am new to this forum and would like to say hello to everybody. 
Well I have finally decided (I think) to uproot and ditch the dismal weather of the UK in favour of the more temperate climate of Sharm el Sheikh.

I recently done my Advanced Open Water diving course. I am thinking of moving to Sharm and doing my Divemaster course and working out here.

I would appreciate any information on the following :-

Visas
Airport transfers
Hotels
Apartment Rental
Buying property
Car rental / purchase
Driving licences
etc

Basically any info on relocating to Sharm


Many Many Thanks to all


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Rosy

Welcome to the forum, a good read of the stickies at the top will answer most of your questions..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Rosy Diver said:


> Hi all
> I am new to this forum and would like to say hello to everybody.
> Well I have finally decided (I think) to uproot and ditch the dismal weather of the UK in favour of the more temperate climate of Sharm el Sheikh.
> 
> ...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...living-egypt-visa-marriage-property-cars.html


----------



## Rosy Diver (Nov 30, 2013)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Rosy
> 
> Welcome to the forum, a good read of the stickies at the top will answer most of your questions..



Sorry i'm new -

Stickies at the top????


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Rosy Diver said:


> Sorry i'm new -
> 
> Stickies at the top????


Stickies are the threads that are always towards the top of the forum page. Threads change position relative to latest responses, date of posts (depends on the settings) etc..

Stickies have effectively been stuck to be at the top of the page as they contain highly pertinent information, that can be of use to a broad readership.


----------



## Rosy Diver (Nov 30, 2013)

aaah ok thanks - sorry - I couldnt see any


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...living-egypt-visa-marriage-property-cars.html



Hi I provided the link to the sticky on this post earlier, just click on it


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Rosy Diver said:


> I recently done my Advanced Open Water diving course. I am thinking of moving to Sharm and doing my Divemaster course and working out here.


Hi Rosy
Congratulations on your Advanced Open Water course. I have been a recreational diver since 1998 and lived on the Red Sea Coast for the past ten years. 

Remember that PADI will always encourage you to take the next course all over the world, but there are no guarantees of work. In Egypt they are really clamping down on Foreigners working here and often checking on those working with tourist visas.

Those foreigners that are still working either have years of experience or many languages. That is important teaching on the Red Sea. In Sharm I would guess Russian, German, Italian?

Having said that you could also freelance. An English friend just completed his Divemaster course and as he lives here in El Gouna and they really like the way he worked, they call on him at short notice when they need him. Works both ways, they don't need to employ anyone full time when the dive centers are so quiet and they are sharing boats here in El Gouna, and some weeks only have 3 divers each as guests. Works for him as he is semi-retired and just looking to keep busy every now and then and not have to pay for his dives. He is currently over in Sharm to do his instructor course.

The courses all cost a lot of money so bear that in mind if you are doing this as a change of lifestyle and you may not find work at the end of it. An Irish friend did the same thing many years ago but found a niche working in I.T. which was her background and ran her own business.

I wouldn't advise buying property over on the Sinai as I'm not sure what happened with that new law that only Egyptians with both parents being Egyptian could own property over there?

Some friends that did their instructor course here and didn't have languages moved to the Caribbean and have stayed there for years working. Albeit surviving the odd hurricane every now and then!

Just some ideas to think about.


----------



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

My English friend has just bought a property in Sharm with no problem whatsoever. Obviously she does not have Egyptian parents.
I do believe there was a new law mooted some time ago but think it was specifically aimed at dual nationality Egyptians buying property in Sinai not Europeans and that it was deferred due to the uproar caused. You would need to investigate further to find out the truth of the matter (but don't bank on finding out definitively, this is Egypt after all!).


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

There is a good Group on Facebook called Ownership Rights in Sinai with up to date discussions and inputs from lawyers if anyone needs further information.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/296452943800461/?fref=ts


----------



## Rosy Diver (Nov 30, 2013)

Found the stickys 
tnx


----------



## JohnTheMason (Dec 2, 2013)

Good luck with your adventure. I know several people who moved to Sinai and work as divers. It is more and more difficult getting work out here as a non-egyptian. Work permits / working visas are limited and you have to be sponsored by a company. Languages are always valuable. Freelancing is an option.


----------



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

Gounie said:


> There is a good Group on Facebook called Ownership Rights in Sinai with up to date discussions and inputs from lawyers if anyone needs further information.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/296452943800461/?fref=ts


Thanks for the info Gounie. Still as clear as mud though - doh !!!!


----------



## JohnTheMason (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi
Good luck with your adventure, I took a similar path a while ago and now, whilst still resident in the UK, travel frequently to Sharm


----------



## Rosy Diver (Nov 30, 2013)

Well finally taken the plunge and in Sharm el Sheikh - going to try it out over Xmas and see where it leads


----------



## Rosy Diver (Nov 30, 2013)

Well finally taken the plunge and moved to Sharm, going to see how it goes over Christmas and new year. Wish me luck!


----------

